# Electric Trolling Motors?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Going to do some after dark striper fishing in the back this spring. Will be using a rather large Jon boat with a fishing platform. Should I consider using an electric motor or will the normal drift down the bank work? Any ideas or experience with electics in the saltwater appreciated? 25 horse yamaha is primary power.

Thanks!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

it depends on the tide, the natural drift can work for u or against u, i think ur best bet is to buy a small 30lbs or less trolling motor that mounts on the stern, u can find one for around 100 bucks
good luck


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Imho a bow mount 50lb. minimum saltwater series foot control would do the job.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ive had both kinds, tans and bow mt. go bow mount or youll be sorry. 

-You wont have but soo much thrust, with what power you have in any trolling motor. 

-itll be a lot easier to controll your boat when the power is in the front and pulling, instead of in the rear and pushing. 

bow mount allows the boat to be pulled in the direction you want it to go. with a stern mount if its windy the wind can catch the bow and push it off course when your barely moving. which if your rock fishing you wont be using the trolling motor but in bursts to keep the boat postioned properly. and in the right area if your casting. you go fish from the bow with a bow mount, and sit in the stern and fish from the back, and youll see exactly why. youll spend more time fishing and less time maneuvering the boat with a bow mount. thats a promise. with an aluminum boat, you wont need much more than 36-42lbs of thrust. anymore and youd be wasting money to buy more power. now if your thinking of for somewhere like the mouth at the lesner on any tide, then electrics wont cut it there buddy. 

I reccomend a minn kota. killer motors, wicked quiet, and reliable as hell. i fished a regular model in salt water for years without any problem except one. the corrosion ate the cable up on the power cord, browning the wire like you see on trailer lighting wire. so i cut up the power wires until i hit clean copper wire. went to boaters world & got some of the tinned marine cable wire and heat shrank/crimped it to extend the cord back to original length. crimped on 2 marine terminal loops, heat shrank em and bolted em to the battery. problem solved. 

the problem is the battery alligator clamps the motor comes with arent sealed at the ends so corrosion immediately starts at work. the wires are exposed where they crimp to the clamps. I imagine sealing the ends of the clamps and they would be fine. other than that, a damn solid electric. i cant say bout motorguide as ive never had one.


----------

